# Custom Model Products Closing



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry to see them going as well. 

Aristocraft, then WI-IL and now CMP. 

Lorna


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

It is because the owner died.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. They were pricy, but they had some good stuff produced. I bought three of their Jackson Sharp shortie passenger cars... two coaches and a combine. Very happy with them.


----------

